# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  ::::: بهترین روش برنامه ریزی برای کنکور ۹۹ که واقعا جواب میدهد ::::::

## im.awbol

*با سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری عزیزم 
این تاپیک صرفا برای افراد کنکوری 99 هست  (قضاوت و انتقاد و نا امیدی ممنوع )
خب کم کم کنکور 98 داره میره و ما با همه پستی و بلدنیاش و شب بیداری داریم عاقبت بخیر میشیم و مثل تحویل سال کنکور 99 هم داره میاد ...
حتما حتما حتما!!!! توصیه میکنم تا آخر باحوصله وقت بذارید بخونید.

روزهای زیادی رو سپری کردی تا به این جای کار رسیدی. از پیک های شادی که  چیزی جز حال بد برای همه ما نداشت شروع شد و با تعطیلی های زنگ ورزش به  خاطر بارش برف ادامه داشت. دبستان گذشت، راهنمایی تموم شد و نوبت به  دبیرستان رسید.  گذشت و گذشت تا اینکه هر سال خیلی جدی تر صدای پایش رو  احساس کردی. جدا از سال های طولانی که برای تحصیل، مقاطع مختلف رو پشت سر  گذاشتی.* *همین امسال هم روزهای نسبتا سختی داشتی. سخت از این جهت که برای اولین  بار بود که با این شرایط مواجه میشدی. تو هر سال عادت داشتی که فقط درس های  یک پایه رو بخونی و در انتهای هر ترم تحصیلی برای شرکت در ارزشیابی های  تشریحی خودت رو آماده کنی، اما امسال تو بودی و درس های جدید و سال های قبل  و ارزیابی جدیدی به نام کنکور سراسری با سوالات چهارگزینه ای، متفاوت از  تمام آن چیزی که تا به حال تجربه کردی. اما با همه ی این احوال، روز ها خوب  یا بد تمام شد و در حال حاضر تنها یک قدم تا هدف فاصله داری. یک قدم برای  ورود به یک دنیای متفاوت که تا به حال تجربه نکردی و میتونه سال های لذت  بخشی رو برای تو رقم بزنه. قدمی که اگر نتونی درست برش داری، میتونه تو رو  زمین بزنه. زمین زدنی که برای تو افسوس بزرگی به دنبال داره.*


*و اما* *برنامه ریزی برای کنکور99
**شما برای اینکه یک برنامه ریزی خوب و اصولی داشته باشید، باید در درجه اول  کارهای روزمره خودتون رو چک کنید. کارهایی از قبیل زمان خواب و استراحت،  زمان غذا خوردن، زمان رفت و برگشت از مدرسه به منزل و … یک برنامه ریزی  استاندارد، اصولی داره که حتما باید برای تنظیم برنامه رعایت کنید.
***


*برنامه ریزی برای کنکور چه ویژگی هایی باید داشته باشه؟
*
*برنامه باید قابل اجرا باشه:*
*هدف اصلی از برنامه ریزی، انجام به موقع و دقیق کار هاست. بنابراین  برنامه ای که تنظیم میکنید باید در قالب توانایی شما باشه. اگر تا به امروز  هفته ای ۲۰ ساعت مطالعه داشتید، نمیتونید به یکباره ساعت مطالعه ای هفتگی  خودتون رو به ۵۰ ساعت برسونید. این فرایند افزایش ساعت مطالعه باید در گذر  زمان انجام بشه.*
*زمان جبرانی داشته باشه:*
*هر یک از شما، ممکنه در طول هفته به دلایلی نتونید چند روز رو مطالعه  کنید. بنابراین برنامه ای که تنظیم میکنید باید برای این مشکل احتمالی چاره  ای داشته باشه. انعطاف پذیری و وجود زمان جبرانی در برنامه ریزی از اهمیت  فوق العاده ای برخورداره.*
*مرور و تست زنی داشته باشه:*
*مرور بهترین روشی است که باعث تسلط هرچه بیشتر شما بر روی تک تک مباحث  کتاب درسی میشه. در نظر داشته باشید که با یکبار مطالعه کنید. کردن هر  مبحثی، شما به تسلط نمیرسی*
*زمان مناسب برای خواب و استراحت داشته باشه:*
*بهترین زمان برای خواب در طول شبانه روز، حد فاصل ساعت ۱۱ شب تا ۶ صبح  هست.  بنابراین حتما این نکته رو در برنامه ریزیتون رعایت کنید که مطالعه  از ساعت ۱۱ به بعد تجاوز نکنه.  در ضمن میتونید ۳۰ دقیقه خواب بعدازظهر هم  در برنامه ریزی روزانتون لحاظ کنید.*
*موضوع بعدی قرار دادن زمان استراحت بین واحدهای مطالعاتی است. شما  میتونید بعد از هر ۹۰ دقیقه مطالعه، ۱۵ دقیقه استراحت کنید و یا بعد از هر  ۴۵ دقیقه مطالعه، ۵ دقیقه از جای خودتون پاشید و قدم بزنید و از فضای درسی  دور بشید. به این نکته توجه داشته باشید که در زمان مطالعه فقط مطالعه کنید  و در زمان استراحت، فقط استراحت کنید.*
*تناسب داشته باشه:*
*منظور از تناسب هم تناسب بین درس های عمومی و اختصاصی است و هم تعداد  درس هایی که در طول روز مطالعه میکنید. در فصل های مختلف سال تناسب بین  عمومی ها و اختصاصی ها متفاوته.*
*فصل تابستان: ۸۰ درصد زمان مطالعاتی روزانه برای دروس اختصاصی و ۲۰ درصد برای دروس عمومی.*
*فصل پاییز:  ۷۰ درصد زمان مطالعاتی روزانه برای دروس اختصاصی و ۳۰ درصد برای دروس عمومی*
*فصل زمستان:  ۶۰ درصد زمان مطالعاتی روزانه برای دروس اختصاصی و  ۴۰ درصد برای دروس عمومی*
*فصل بهار (سه ماه پایانی برای آمادگی جهت شرکت در کنکور) :  ۵۰ درصد زمان مطالعاتی روزنه برای دروس اختصاصی و ۵۰ درصد برای دروس عمومی.*

*روزی چند ساعت درس بخونم؟*

*واسه رسیدن به پزشکی چقدر بخونم؟ واسه رسیدن به دندانپزشکی چقدر بخونم؟  از این دست سوالات رو دانش آموزان زیادی بارها از ما پرسیدن. سوالی که در  این بین برای اکثر داوطلب‌ها از جمله تو دوست عزیز پیش میاد، این هست که در  طول شبانه روز چند ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی تا به رشته مورد علاقت برسی.  توجه کن که کمیت مطالعه در سال کنکور از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار هست ولی این  ساعت مطالعه زیاد زمانی برای تو ارزشمند و مفید خواهد بود که از نظر کیفیت  مطالعه هم در سطح مطلوبی باشی. به عنوان مثال داوطلبی رو در نظر بگیر که از  ۳ ساعت مطالعه کتاب شیمی فقط ۱۰ صفحه از کتاب رو به خوبی یاد میگیره و  داوطلب دیگه همین حجم از کتاب رو فقط با ۱ ساعت مطالعه به خوبی متوجه میشه.*
*بنابراین دقت کن که از هر دقیقه مطالعه ای که انجام میدی استفاده لازم  رو ببری و مباحث رو به خوبی یاد بگیری. موضوع دیگه که خیلی اهمیت داره،  پیشرفت نردبانی در افزایش ساعت مطالعه هست. اگر تا الان فقط روزی ۲ ساعت  مطالعه داشتی نمیتونی از خودت انتظار داشته باشی که به یک دفعه به بالای ۸  ساعت مطالعه با کیفیت در روز برسی. کاری که میتونه در افزایش ساعت مطالعه  به تو کمک زیادی بکنه، ثبت ساعت مطالعه در طول شبانه روز هست. تو میتونی با  بررسی دفتر ثبت ساعت مطالعاتی سعی کنی که هر روز نسبت به روز قبل ۳۰ دقیقه  مطالعه بیشتری داشته باشی. این روند به تو کمک میکنه که بعد از مدت زمان  کوتاهی هم کیفیت و هم کمیت مطالعاتی خوبی به دست بیاری و پیشرفت رو به چشم  ببینی. بنابراین به عنوان نکته آخر درنظر داشته باش که به هیچ عنوان به  یکباره ساعت مطالعاتی خودت رو بالا نبری و این کار رو کم کم و در گذر زمان  انجام بدی. کنکور مسابقه دوی ماراتن هست، نه دوی ۱۰۰ متر. بنابراین نیاز  داری انرژیت رو برای کل مسیر تقسیم کنی تا به سلامت از خط پایان با موفقیت  رد بشی.*

*هر روز چه درس هایی بخونم؟
*
*برنامه مطالعاتی شما در سال کنکور باید تنوع داشته باشه. تو نمیتونی مثل  سال های قبل هر روز فقط یک درس رو برای امتحانات پایان ترم مطالعه کنی.   شما دومجموعه درس برای کنکور پیش روی خودتون دارید، دروس عمومی و اختصاصی.  برنامه مطالعاتی هر روز شما باید ترکیبی از مجموعه درس های این دو گروه  باشه. البته باید توجه داشته باشی که نسبت مطالعه دروس اختصاصی و عمومی در  طول روز همیشه یکسان نیست.  به عنوان مثال داوطلب های حرفه ای در تابستان  به دروس اختصاصی نسبت به عمومی توجه بیشتری دارن و این موضوع بعد از عید و  در ماه های پایانی کنکور کاملا برعکس خواهد شد. بنابراین در برنامه  مطالعاتی روزانه ای که تنظیم میکنید هم برای دروس عمومی و هم برای دروس  اختصاصی وقت اختصاص بدید.*
*یک نکته مهم در تنظیم برنامه ریزی روزانه توجه به درس های ضعیفی هست که  هیچ وقت در اون درس ها به دلایل مختلف مثل ضعف در پایه و… پیشرفتی نداشتی.   سعی کن مطالعه این درس ها رو در برنامه هر روزت قرار بدی. مطمئن باش بعد  از مدت زمان کمی این درس ها که قبلا نقطه ضعف تو بود به نقطه قوت های  مطالعاتی تو تبدیل میشن و از مطالعه شون لذت میبری.*

*چقدر تست در برنامه ریزی برای کنکور قرار دهیم*

*قبل از هر چیزی باید بدونی که تست زنی انواع و دسته بندی های متفاوتی  داره. اما مهم ترین دسته بندی ای که برای تست زنی میتونی یاد بگیری و به  دردت میخوره، تست زنی آموزشی و تست زنی آزمونی هست.*
*قبل از اینکه در مورد تعداد تست در برنامه با شما صحبت کنیم بهتره تعریف دقیقی از تست زنی آموزشی و تست زنی آزمونی براتون بگم.*
*در تست زنی آموزشی تنها هدف داوطلب یادگیری جنبه های مختلف یک مبحث و  آشنایی با تیپ تست‌هایی هست که میتونه مورد سوال قرار بگیره. بنابراین در  تست زنی آموزشی زمان پاسخ گویی به هر تست و درست و غلط زدن اون اصلا اهمیت  نداره و هدف فقط یادگیری هست.*
*شما باید تعدادی تست آموزشی بعد از مطالعه حل کنید و از زاویه های مختلف  هدف طراح تست رو بررسی کنید با انواع تیپ سوالات یک مبحث آشنا بشید. از  این نوع تست زنی در طول سال تحصیلی زیاد استفاده می کنید.*
*در تست زنی آزمونی همون طور که از اسمش هم مشخصه، باید یک تعداد مشخص  تست رو در مدت زمان مشخص حل کنید. این نوع تست زنی شما رو با شرایط آزمون  آشنا میکنه و بهتون کمک میکنه سرعت و دقت خودتون رو در مواجهه با تست ها  افزایش بدید. با توجه به توضیحات بالا کاملا مشخصه که نمیتونید تعداد تست  مشخصی رو تعیین کنید ولی به طور کلی 1000 تست برای دروس اختصاصی و 500 تست  برای دروس عمومی در طول هفته ایده آل هست.*
*نکته ای که باید حتما به اون توجه کنید، قرار دادن تست های آزمونی در  روز های پایانی هفته و نزدیک به آزمون های آزمایشی هست. این تست های آزمونی  به شدت شرایط شما رو در آزمون ها مثبت تر میکنه.*

*چطور از برنامه آزمون ها عقب نیفتیم؟*

*نرسیدن به بودجه بندی آزمون یکی از اساسی ترین مشکلات کنکوری هاست که میدونم میتونه چقدر کلافه کننده و استرس زا باشه.*
*معمولا این مشکل بیشتر گریبان گیر کنکوری هایی هست که به مدرسه میرن و  طبیعتا زمان زیادی از روز رو در کلاس های درس سپری میکنن. البته این مشکل  برای فارغ التحصیلان نیز اتفاق میوفته که با وجود ساعات مطالعه بالا در طول  روز باز هم به برنامه آزمون نمیرسن، که دلایل زیادی میتونه داشته باشه. ما  قصد داریم در این ارتباط مهم ترین راهکار هایی که میتونه به شما کمک کنه،  جهت رفع این مشکل رو براتون بیاریم.*

*وسواس در مطالعه رو کنار بذارید:*
*داوطلب های زیادی هستن که برای مطالعه یک مبحث یا یک صفحه از کتاب درسی  ساعت ها زمان اختصاص میدن و بعد از مطالعه یک صفحه مدام دلشوره این رو دارن  که نکنه مطلب رو به خوبی یاد نگرفته باشن. برای اینکه این اشتباه مطالعاتی  رو از بین ببرید میتونید در ابتدای مطالعه زمان مشخصی رو تعیین کنید و در  همون زمان مقرر مبحث یاد شده رو مطالعه کنید. این کار باعث میشه ناخوداگاه  شما بر اتمام مطالعه در زمان تعیین شده، تاکید کند. این طرز فکر که باید در  بار اول مطالعه تمام نکات یک مبحث رو متوجه بشید، کاملا بی اساس و اشتباه  هست چرا که یادگیری فرآیندی مستمر هست و با یک بار تمرین یا مطالعه هیچ  تسلطی حاصل نمیشه.*

*برای هر درس فقط و فقط یک منبع رو به طور کامل کار کنید:*
*انقدر دور خودت رو با منابع مختلف و رنگابارنگ پر نکن! باور کن واسه  موفقیت لازم نیست همه منابع بازار رو داشته باشی! بارها شده در جلسات  مشاوره کنکوری هایی به ما مراجعه کردن که مشکل نرسیدن به برنامه آزمون رو  داشتن و وقتی بررسی میکردیم یه تعداد کثیری از اون ها دقیقا مشکل منابع  متعدد رو داشتن. برای هر آزمون سعی میکردن چندین منبع مختف رو مطالعه کنن  که طبیعتا هیچوقت هم موفق نشدن به برنامه آزمون برسن!*
*اینو در نظر داشته باش که حتی برترین داوطلب های کنکور سراسری هم فرصت  این رو ندارن که برای هر درس، چندین درسنامه یا کتاب تست رو در کنار کتاب  درسی مطالعه کنن. بهترین روش تمرکز روی یک یا دو منبع معتبر و استاندارده و  غیر از این نتیجه دلخواهی به دست نمیاری و تنها به سردرگمی خودت دامن  میزنی*

*گاهی اوقات بعضی از مباحث آزمون را کنار بذارید:*
*اگر زمان کمی در اختیار داری که با مباحث آزمون تناسب نداره، به احتمال  زیاد چاره ای جز حذف برخی از مباحث وجود نداره. اگر می بینی به سرفصل های  تعیین شده برای آزمون نمی رسی، ایرادی  نداره کمیت رو فدای کیفیت نکن .  هفتاد درصد حجم مطالعاتی را در نظر بگیر و خیلی خوب همون مقدار رو مطالعه  کن. چرا که فرصت مناسبی را در ایستگاه های جبرانی مثل آزمون های جمع بندی  در اختیار داری و میتونی جبران کنی، پس سعی کن در این زمان از سال فقط به  کیفیت مطالعه خودت اهمیت بدی.*
*این رو هم اضافه کنم که در آزمون های آزمایشی خیلی احتمال این وجود داره  که وقت کم بیاری، پس طوری مطالعه کن که همان مقداری رو که میزنی، درست  باشه*

*چجوری عقب افتادگی ها رو جبران کنم؟*

*هویت برنامه ریزی، تسهیل رسیدن ما به اهدافمون هست. در کنکور سراسری هم  برنامه ریزی دقیقا همین معنی رو میده. عقب افتادگی از بودجه بندی آزمون  آزمایشی و یا تدریس دبیر مشکلی هست که برای خیلی از کنکوری ها و به دفعات  زیاد اتفاق میوفته.*
*بنابراین اگر شما هم با این مشکل دست و پنجه نرم میکنی، خوشحال باش.  خوشحال از این بابت که این مشکل راه حل داره و اون تنظیم یک برنامه ریزی  اصولی هست. در درجه اول باید به یاد داشته باشید که زمانی که قصد داری برای  یک ماه برنامه ریزی کنی، برنامه ای تنظیم کنی که حتما زمان جبرانی داشته  باشه.
*
*میتونی جمعه ها رو به عنوان زمان جبرانی در برنامه قرار بدی تا اگر به  هر دلیلی موفق به مطالعه مبحث خاصی نشدی، در روز جمعه اون مبحث رو مطالعه  کنی.*
*کار دیگه ای که میتونی انجام بدی، این هست که هر روز با صرف زمان کمی،  مقداری از مبحثی رو که قبلا مطالعه نکردی رو بخونی. با این کار مباحث عقب  افتاده خودتون رو همراه با سایر مباحث پیش میبری و خیلی زود به بودجه بندی  اصلی میرسی. به عنوان مثال فرض کنید در برنامه ریزی هفتگی شما روزانه ۵  ساعت مطالعه وجود داره و از طرفی از برنامه هفته قبلی مبحث حرکت شناسی از  فیزیک رو نتونستی مطالعه کنی. کافیه علاوه بر اون ۵ ساعت مطالعه در این  هفته روزی ۳۰ دقیقه هم زمان برای مبحث حرکت شناسی اختصاص بدی.
*

*چطور برنامه ای داشته باشیم که هم به آزمون و هم به برنامه مدرسه برسم؟
*

*مطمئنن شما هم در سال کنکور برای ارزیابی خودتون در آزمون های آزمایشی  موسسات مختلف شرکت میکنید. در این بین مشکلی که ممکنه برای شما پیش بیاد،  تداخل بین برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی و برنامه تدریس دبیر های دبیرستان هست.
*
*مشکل اینجاست که اگر برنامه دبیر رو الویت قرار بدید، با کاهش تراز در  آزمون آزمایشی به دلیل نرسیدن به بودجه بندی مواجه میشید و اگر برنامه  آزمون های آزمایشی رو در الویت قرار بدید، در آزمون های مدرسه و کلاس  توفیقی به دست نمیارید.*
*اول از همه باید بگیم که خیلی کم پیش میاد که برنامه تدریس دبیرهای  مدرسه کاملا متفاوت از برنامه آزمون های آزمایشی باشه. ممکنه این تفاوت ها  در موارد خیلی کم، مثل چند مبحث خاص در یک یا دو درس مشاهده بشه، بنابراین  جای نگرانی نیست*

*چجوری برای استفاده از دی وی دی و منابع کمک آموزشی برنامه ریزی کنم؟*

*دی وی دی و کتاب های کمک آموزشی از مهم ترین ابزار هایی هستن که به داوطلب در فهم هر چه بهتر مباحث کتاب درسی کمک میکنن.*
*اما سوالی که برای اکثر داوطلب های کنکور سراسری پیش میاد این هست که چه  زمانی در برنامه ریزی روزانه هم کتاب کمک آموزشی مطالعه کنیم و چه زمانی  دی وی دی ببینیم. مشکل اینجاست که شما داوطلب های کنکور سراسری نحوه  استفاده صحیح از منابع رو بلد نیستید.*
*کلیت دی وی دی های آموزشی و درسنامه های کتاب های کمک درسی، تفهیم مطالب  به شما هست. بنابراین اگر شما برای یک درس زمان گذاشتید و دی وی دی تماشا  کردید دیگه نیازی به مطالعه درسنامه کتاب کمک آموزشی نیست(در صورتی که با  تماشای دی وی دی مبحث به طور کامل براتون جا افتاد).*
*به عنوان مثال اگر در برنامه درسی روز شنبه شما ۳ ساعت زمان برای مطالعه  درس فیزیک داشتید، میتونید ۲ ساعت رو دی وی دی تماشا کنید یا درسنامه کتاب  کمک آموزشیتون رو بخونید و مابقی زمان رو تست بزنید.
*
*به عنوان نکته آخر از شما صمیمانه درخواست دارم که برای هر درس فقط و  فقط یک منبع کمک آموزشی تهیه کنید و اطرافتون رو با منابع مختلف و بی کیفیت  شلوغ نکنید.
*

*چجوری برای مرور درس ها برنامه ریزی کنم؟
*

*مرور از مهم ترین فرایند هایی هست که باعث تسلط شما بر روی هر مبحثی  میشه. امکان نداره داوطلبی بتونه با یکبار مطالعه یک مبحث خاص، به درک  درستی از اون برسه و تسلط پیدا کنه.
*
*مهم ترین جمله ای که در این رابطه می تونم به شما بگم این هست: رمز  یادگیری مؤثر، تکرار مطالب هست. تکرار، یکی از اهرم های قدرتمند در اختیار  ماست. تکرار باعث میشه اطلاعات مدام به مغز مخابره بشه و مغز با این تکرار  ها اصطلاحا به خوبی شیرفهم میشه.
*
*مرور این امکان رو به شما میده تا مطالعه های ناقص خودتون رو کامل کنید و  فرایند یادگیری رو به طور صحیح و بدون نقص ادامه بدید. یکی از مهم ترین  ابزار های مرور در برنامه ریزی تست زنی است.*

*به عنوان مثال برای درس های محاسبانی شما فقط یکبار درسنامه رو مطالعه  میکنید و بعد از تهیه خلاصه در روزهای بعدی زمان خودتون رو صرف تست زنی  میکنید. این روند فقط مختص درس های اختصاصی نیست، شما درس های عمومی که  نیاز به مهارت پاسخ گویی به سوالات دارن (مثل عربی) رو نیز با همین روش  مرور میکنید.*
*بنابراین به تست زنی به چشم یک مرور حرفه ای نگاه کنید. از طرفی درس  هایی مثل زیست شناسی، مباحث حفظی درس شیمی و یا درس دین و زندگی رو با  مطالعه نکات هایلایت شده کتاب درسی مرور میکنید.
*
*در نظر داشته باشید که اگر برنامه ای که تنظیم میکنید صحیح و اصولی باشه، شما در تمام روزهای هفته بحث مرور رو خواهید داشت.*
*حتما در انتهای روز زمانی رو به مرور دروس خونده شده در طول روز اختصاص  بدید. همچنین در طول هفته تایم های اختصاصی مرور برای درس های خونده شده در  روزهای قبل قرار بدید در صورت انجام این کار میزان فراموشی رو به حداقل  میرسونید و با بالا بردن تسلط روی دروس مختلف به آرامش ذهنی فوق العاده  میرسید.*



*برنامه خواب و درس را چطور تنظیم کنم؟
*

*اغلب کنکوری ها در سال کنکور از مشکل خواب شکایت دارن و نمیتونن ارتباط  خوبی بین ساعت های مطالعه و زمان خواب و استراحتشون برقرار کنن. شما باید  سعی کنید هرچه سریعتر الگوی خواب خودتون رو تنظیم کنید.
*
*بهترین زمان برای خوابیدن، ساعت ۱۱ شب و بهترین زمان برای بیدار شدن  ساعت ۵ تا ۶ صبح هست. این مدل خواب به شما این امکان رو میده که بهترین  زمان مطالعه در طول روز یعنی از ساعت ۵ تا ۷ صبح رو از دست ندید. این تایم  مطالعاتی فوق العاده برای شما پربازده و مفید خواهد بود.*

*(سحر خیز باش تا کامروا شوی!)*
*مسئله بعدی خواب بعد از ظهر هست. اکثر شما که مدسه‌ای هستید و مجبورید  زمانی از روز رو در مدرسه بگذرنید و اغلب بعد از رسیدن به منزل و صرف ناهار  احساس خواب آلودگی میکنید. خواب بعد از ظهر به هیچ عنوان نباید از ۳۰  دقیقه تجاوز کنه، چرا که هم باعث بی خوابی شما در شب میشه و هم زمان مطالعه  شما در طول روز کاهش پیدا میکنه و شما رو کسل میکنه. برای اینکه در بعد از  ظهر به خواب عمیق نرید، توصیه میکنیم از استراحت در جای گرم و نرم همیشگی  خودتون خودداری کنید و روی زمین و یا یک پتو استراحت کنید تا خواب سطحی  داشته باشید.
*
*باز هم تاکید میکنیم که خواب کافی برای یک کنکوری فوق العاده اهمیت داره  و هیچ خوابی به اندازه خواب شب برای بدن شما مفید نخواهد بود، بنابراین از  همین امشب سعی کنید الگوی خواب خودتون رو تنظیم کنید.
*
*
به امید موفقیت همتون
*

----------


## liaa

عالی بود ..
ممنون بابت تگ :Yahoo (81):

----------


## liaa

فقط یه چیزی رو فراموش کردم بگم  :Yahoo (4): 
قسمت هر درس رو چندبار در هفته بخونم متنش با قسمت بالا یکیه ..

----------


## ..Erfan..

*4000 تست در هفته؟امکان پذیره؟*

----------


## Insidee

> *4000 تست در هفته؟امکان پذیره؟*


اولش گرمن بعدش اخراش به 10درصد در بعضی  دروس هم راضی میشوند
ساعت های مطالعه بالا شروع های جدی و از 50سال قبل برای کنکور خواندن وهمش شعار........

----------


## im.awbol

> *4000 تست در هفته؟امکان پذیره؟*


عذر میخوام اشتباه تایپی بود . بخاطر مشغله زیاد حواسم نبود

----------


## melodii

عالی بود

----------


## a.t.n

UP

----------


## indomitable

_UP_

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

مرسی از استارتر عالی توضیح داد
در تکمیل و تایید  این حرفا بگم بهترین برنامه اونیه که خودت روششو یاد بگیری و بنویسی نه کس دیگه ای

----------

